# Pink Noise db Test pre-GIK panels



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

So I've been doing a ton of research regarding acoustic panels and I've decided to go with GIK Acoustics. I've spoken with Bryan personally and I've watched every youtube video I could find. I was very impressed by the two I found that played music with before and after treatments and both my wife and I were like yep I can hear a difference. Okay so I put a room sketch together that I sent to GIK and yes their customer service is very good! Take it from me both my wife and I are call center Customer Service Managers for a Mortgage Servicer; therefore, we know what it means to give and receive great service. After finalizing the treatment plan with Bryan GIK sent us a 3d sketch and it looked really nice. I didn't post it as it is copyrighted and I respect that. 

I've attached the sketch that I did along with a simple Pink Noise DB test that I used GIK's advice to check for bass treatment placement. I used a radio shack SPL meter that my buddy so graciously let me use :R, I ran a 80 db signal at the middle seat for reference. In the sketch you will see that I placed mock panels on which are flanking the screen, side reflection points on the right hand side, rear reflection from the rear speakers and finally panels on the rear wall. I decided to go with 6 ct 244 panels, 2 ct 242 panels (First Reflection), and one horizontally placed monster bass trap on the rear wall as well.

My question is: should I replace the 242's with 244's since those walls were registering in the low 90's? Or would it be fine to stick with the 242's instead? Also based on these readings at the seating positions should I do anything else? (I'm leaving it open to suggestions) Bass is kicking and pressure is nice btw.

I did not do corner traps as I want things to look symmetrical and adding those traps would in two corners would throw that off a bit.

Room: 
Basement 24'9" X 19'
System: 
Denon 3312
Speakers: 
Onix Rockets - RS760's FR/FL
Onix Rockets - RSC200 (bigfoot) Center
Onix Rockets - RS300 Side surrounds
Onix Rockets - RS250's RR/RL
Chase CHT 18.1 X 4 Subwoofers


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Given the fact that you may not be in this place too long, I'm not sure I would change those out. I'd just live with it as is.

Bryan


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Bryan :T


----------



## jim1961 (Apr 8, 2011)

I assume the difference between a 242 and a 244 is the thickness of the absorbent material, yes?

If this is the case, your not going to notice a difference in SPL at mids and highs, but the thicker panels will absorb better at lower mids and upper bass frequencies.

What i would let guide my judgement here is whether you notice peaks/lulls in the lower mids/upper bass or a muddiness to those regions. If you do, then the thicker panels may be beneficial.


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Jim , just figured I'd use the SPL since I can hear the increases in corners but I wouldn't dare use my ears as a test for that. I'll stick with the 242's for now and see what it all sounds like in the end.


----------



## jim1961 (Apr 8, 2011)

If you REALLY want to know if your panels are absorbing unevenly in respect to frequency, you can always run a sliced ETC in 1 octave bands and compare the amplitude of the bands to each other.

I agree, the ear is a difficult instrument to make detailed and precise measurements. But modern mic's and software packages are more than up to the task.


----------

